# Blow dryer suggestions



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

The only good option in that price range, IMO, is the Flying Pig dryer. Mine just recently died after about 5 years though. No idea what happened. I even took it apart to see if I could find what needed to be replaced. Lol

I upgraded to a Shernbao Hurricane for about $300. The K9-III is the best on the market, but for $500, it’s hard to justify for only one or two dogs. Personally, I think the Shernbao is worth. It really cut down my drying time compared to the Flying Pig. The time difference between the Shernbao and the K9-III isn’t hugely noticeable. A friend of mine has both. The Shernbao is definitely more portable than the K9-III.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You might be able to find a Shernbao brand dryer in that price range that is better than the Flying Pig. I’m not sure.

Another high dollar, but good quality option is the Chris Christensen Kool Dry. Very portable, last forever, great warranty. Not as powerful as K9-III, but will get the job done with only one or two dogs.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I went all solar.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Big question are you looking for something portable or will it stay in one spot?


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

SRW said:


> I went all solar.


Wonderful input.. don't you have a Boxer to go dry? 😝


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

JerseyChris said:


> Wonderful input.. don't you have a Boxer to go dry? 😝


Just doing my part to save the planet

I'm also still in denial of the ruling status of Boxers.


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> You might be able to find a Shernbao brand dryer in that price range that is better than the Flying Pig. I’m not sure.
> 
> Another high dollar, but good quality option is the Chris Christensen Kool Dry. Very portable, last forever, great warranty. Not as powerful as K9-III, but will get the job done with only one or two dogs.


This is helpful, thank you! There are so many brand names so having an idea of how to narrow it down helps me out. 
And ya, it’s hard for me to spend a ton of money when I only have 2 pups and don’t need it to prep for conformation shows or anything. Although, I do think I would use it quite a bit if I had it as an option!


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

SRW said:


> I went all solar.


I’ve been using that method lol. It is the wise financial option!


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

JerseyChris said:


> Big question are you looking for something portable or will it stay in one spot?


Good question! I would ideally like to have one that is more portable, but I’m looking at either option still


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

If you are not having to travel with it we have a K9-lll mounted on the wall that we use at our home kennel. We have a smaller one we keep in the van for shows. My wife is a groomer and she has the K9-ll at her work and the 3 definitely dries quicker. I know it is expensive but it is worth it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> You might be able to find a Shernbao brand dryer in that price range that is better than the Flying Pig. I’m not sure.
> 
> Another high dollar, but good quality option is the Chris Christensen Kool Dry. Very portable, last forever, great warranty. Not as powerful as K9-III, but will get the job done with only one or two dogs.


One difference between the K9III and the CC Kool Dry is there is no heat with the Kool Dry. It dries by blowing water out of your dog's coat. And generally the belief is that while that may be drying or bad for the coat (imagine how your hair would be if you opened the car window and always let the hair blow in the wind), it's not as damaging as using heat on the hair. This is why, fwiw, even though we all do the "dry until every hair is dry!!!" - I follow up by using one of the 3 leave in conditioners options I have to add needed moisture back to the top coat.

The difference between the Kool Dry (Original) and the Kool Dry Extreme is that the original still runs quieter and cooler than the Extreme. That's probably big reason why I prefer the Kool Dry although the extreme is a more powerful dryer and again has more hot air (not a heater but just apparently built up???) to get your dog dry quicker. Another reason why I prefer the Kool Dry (original) is it's square and fits nicely in my tack box (without me getting a bigger tack box). If you are going to shows and loading and unloading, the fewer trips you have to make from the car to inside - the better.

Other thing I like about the Kool Dry, fwiw - is it's a variable dryer. When getting a pup or young dog used to a dryer, you need to be able to gradually increase the velocity.... or depending on the dog, it's helpful.

You can get a cheaper CC dryer or even some of the entry level "other dryers" from Amazon..... but many have just 2 speed (low or high - low is basically wasting your time with a coated breed).

That said - big majority of golden people have either the K9II or the K9III. 

Speaking personally here - main preference for using a dryer sometimes (not every time my dogs get wet! that would drive me mad since they jump in the pool every day!) - is getting loose coat out. Sometimes it's also being able to wash around their necks/faces and get yeasty bacteria out once in a while and blow dry them thoroughly after so as to really break any cycles before they can get going - esp if you have dogs like mine who enjoy wallowing every day. As long as they get baths/dry every 1-2 weeks, seems to be fine for their skin?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

If you need a more portable one, I wouldn’t go with the K9-III. They are heavy and need to be on their own breaker a lot of the time. We blew the breakers several times at the last show I was at if someone was using a K9-III plus another person was also drying.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the K9-III . I've had it a couple years and don't regret buying it. Prior to it I had one of the 
Chris Christensen dryers, forget which one it was but it was a small pink plastic box basically. It worked pretty well. And prior to the CC dryer I had one of those orange Metro dryers. Had it for years (10+) and it was ok too. Neither of them compare to the K9-III .

The K9-III is heavy as mentioned.

I have 4 goldens to bath and groom (that I don't do nearly enough!) so I justify the cost with that.
It really isn't necessary though in my case. That little Metro did fine for a long time.


----------



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

I have the CC Kool Dry original dryer. I've been using it on my wiggly 13wk old puppy who does not like being groomed lol, he's been slowly getting better with it  my decision was largely based on posts on threads like this one similar to Megora's above. I like how portable it is and how I can use a low setting for my puppy and turn it up as he grows. I also like how the lack of heat will cause less damage to his coat. For me it's worth it to spend a couple hundred more $ up front for something high quality that will last.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

No suggestions on the dryer brand. I bought mine about 30 years ago, when I got my first standard poodle and didn't want to leave him with a groomer. I don't even know what brand it is. The company may not even be in business anymore. A couple of other suggestions, though. 
1) If you don't already have one, you need a sturdy grooming table. Dogs are much better behaved during grooming if they are on a table and it's a million times easier on your back than trying to bend over or crouch down. With the poodles all gone now, I rarely use my dryer, but I use the grooming table at least once a week for a brush and toenail grinding. If you can't lift your dog on the table (which I most definitely can't), teach them to step on a chair and then on to the table. I have mine lie down and relax. 
2) Get a dryer that fits into a rolling stand. It's very handy to be able to wheel the dryer around the table and it frees up a hand. 
3) If you want a straight coat, you need to brush as the hair is drying, so you'll need a good selection of slicker brushes. 
4) A dryer (especially if you have a stand for it) comes in handy for all sorts of non-dog applications. I've used mine to melt snow on snow-thrower blades, thaw out frozen car locks after ice storms, and thaw frozen pipes. 
5) Blow-drying a golden coat is very different from blow-drying poodle coats. Poodles don't shed, so the only loose hair is the hair you might clip before drying. With goldens, loose hair will be blown everywhere but mostly up your nose for some reason. Set up outside, if possible. 
6) Use ear protection. Hang your ear muffs from the dryer so you won't forget or blow it off (pardon the pun). Those things are loud.
7) For drying the inside of the dog's ears, the blow-drying won't help as much as rinsing ears with a gentle drying solution (many commercial options or ask your vet) after swimming. 
8) When he's up on the table for grooming, take the opportunity to check between every toe for grass seeds when it's that time of year.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

We bought a cheap one off of amazon and it's been perfect for us. Got it in 2017 I think? Still going strong. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B073W99...aWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When drying I only use the brush when blowing out feathers. Or if I am speeding up getting water out of under coat. Brushes are not necessary to get coat straight.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

PalouseDogs said:


> mostly up your nose for some reason


This made me laugh because it really is true.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> If you are not having to travel with it we have a K9-lll mounted on the wall that we use at our home kennel. We have a smaller one we keep in the van for shows. My wife is a groomer and she has the K9-ll at her work and the 3 definitely dries quicker. I know it is expensive but it is worth it.


How did you mount your K9-III? 

To the OP, I love my K9-III but it was pricey (I asked for it for our anniversary 😂) and it certainly isn’t a great option as far as portability goes. It’s kind of heavy. 

I have an Air Force Commander also which I bought for my last Golden. It keeps living on and on. I use it when we are in the mountains. It’s in your price range, but I like the looks of the Flying Pig better. It has tons of positive reviews on Amazon.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> How did you mount your K9-III?
> 
> To the OP, I love my K9-III but it was pricey (I asked for it for our anniversary 😂) and it certainly isn’t a great option as far as portability goes. It’s kind of heavy.


Mine came with wall mount brackets that you just hang the dryer on. Can easily be taken down..


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> Mine came with wall mount brackets that you just hang the dryer on. Can easily be taken down..


Hmmm. We’re not that bright.  

I’ll look at it when I get back to Columbia.


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

Megora said:


> One difference between the K9III and the CC Kool Dry is there is no heat with the Kool Dry. It dries by blowing water out of your dog's coat. And generally the belief is that while that may be drying or bad for the coat (imagine how your hair would be if you opened the car window and always let the hair blow in the wind), it's not as damaging as using heat on the hair. This is why, fwiw, even though we all do the "dry until every hair is dry!!!" - I follow up by using one of the 3 leave in conditioners options I have to add needed moisture back to the top coat.
> 
> The difference between the Kool Dry (Original) and the Kool Dry Extreme is that the original still runs quieter and cooler than the Extreme. That's probably big reason why I prefer the Kool Dry although the extreme is a more powerful dryer and again has more hot air (not a heater but just apparently built up???) to get your dog dry quicker. Another reason why I prefer the Kool Dry (original) is it's square and fits nicely in my tack box (without me getting a bigger tack box). If you are going to shows and loading and unloading, the fewer trips you have to make from the car to inside - the better.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed response! I have a 7 month old who I have not used a dryer on, so that is something to take into consideration for sure. 

Also, I’m so jealous yours have a pool they can go to almost everyday. I have a pond, but I don’t trust what all is in it like I would a pool…. 

Thanks again for sharing your experience and suggestions!


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

PalouseDogs said:


> No suggestions on the dryer brand. I bought mine about 30 years ago, when I got my first standard poodle and didn't want to leave him with a groomer. I don't even know what brand it is. The company may not even be in business anymore. A couple of other suggestions, though.
> 1) If you don't already have one, you need a sturdy grooming table. Dogs are much better behaved during grooming if they are on a table and it's a million times easier on your back than trying to bend over or crouch down. With the poodles all gone now, I rarely use my dryer, but I use the grooming table at least once a week for a brush and toenail grinding. If you can't lift your dog on the table (which I most definitely can't), teach them to step on a chair and then on to the table. I have mine lie down and relax.
> 2) Get a dryer that fits into a rolling stand. It's very handy to be able to wheel the dryer around the table and it frees up a hand.
> 3) If you want a straight coat, you need to brush as the hair is drying, so you'll need a good selection of slicker brushes.
> ...


Thank you for all this! I don’t have a grooming table. My dream would be to have an elevated dog tub, a great blow dryer and a grooming table. I don’t have the finances to get all of those unfortunately, but hopefully someday! I’ll look into a grooming table though, especially with the fact that I’m going to have a dryer to use on my boys. 
Also, the ears are my struggle. My older golden is definitely prone to them… I need to clean them out every single time he swims I think. I also am hopeful blow drying his face and around his ears would help prevent these nasty infections. 
Do you have any suggestions on videos to watch when it comes to blow drying? I’ve done some searching and struggled to find anything that really explains it and I’m sure it’s hard to explain through here. Do you blow dry from the top and just continually brush it down the way you want it to lay? I lack connections to any people who show their goldens in conformation unfortunately- so I don’t have someone to demonstrate it for me. 

Thank you again for so many wonderful suggestions!


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

Megora said:


> When drying I only use the brush when blowing out feathers. Or if I am speeding up getting water out of under coat. Brushes are not necessary to get coat straight.


You don’t have any recommendations on videos to watch that would show technique do you? My understanding is that blow drying a golden is quite a skill and takes some learning and practice!


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> How did you mount your K9-III?
> 
> To the OP, I love my K9-III but it was pricey (I asked for it for our anniversary 😂) and it certainly isn’t a great option as far as portability goes. It’s kind of heavy.
> 
> I have an Air Force Commander also which I bought for my last Golden. It keeps living on and on. I use it when we are in the mountains. It’s in your price range, but I like the looks of the Flying Pig better. It has tons of positive reviews on Amazon.


Awesome! I will look into both of those options- thank you!!


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hildae said:


> We bought a cheap one off of amazon and it's been perfect for us. Got it in 2017 I think? Still going strong. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B073W99...aWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


Awesome, thanks for providing a link! I will be checking it out


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aly2015 said:


> Also, I’m so jealous yours have a pool they can go to almost everyday. I have a pond, but I don’t trust what all is in it like I would a pool….


It's a $20 8'x12" kiddie pool... just for the dogs.


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

Megora said:


> It's a $20 8'x12" kiddie pool... just for the dogs.


Ohhh, lol, that makes sense! Still wonderful fun for the dogs and a way to stay cool, but not what I thought you meant haha


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Aly2015 said:


> Thank you for all this! I don’t have a grooming table. My dream would be to have an elevated dog tub, a great blow dryer and a grooming table. I don’t have the finances to get all of those unfortunately, but hopefully someday! I’ll look into a grooming table though, especially with the fact that I’m going to have a dryer to use on my boys.


I think a grooming table is essential for certain tasks, especially drying. I know a lot of people manage without it, but you can get a 36” by 24” portable (foldable) table for like $120 and it’ll be worth every penny.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aly2015 said:


> You don’t have any recommendations on videos to watch that would show technique do you? My understanding is that blow drying a golden is quite a skill and takes some learning and practice!


It really isn't that complicated.

If your dog has a spay/neuter coat or is older and doesn't shake himself out as well as he did as a young dog, it is probably very helpful to first go over the dog with a towel to get as much of the excess water out of his coat before you get him up on the table.

A grooming table is necessary. I can't imagine chasing a dog around with a dryer otherwise.  And there is a lot of hair and water that comes off a golden retriever when drying, so you kinda don't want him up on your kitchen table or up on a bed.... 

Bathing tubs are honestly not necessary. I just get the dogs into the bathtub here at the house and go over with the hand held nozzle. Handheld attachment or shower head is an absolute necessity!

Getting the pup up on the table, I blow the coat UP and backwards to get all the water out of the undercoat. This is blowing from rear to head and toes to neck and belly to back. You will see water and hair SPRAYING while you do this. Once most of that initial spray of water is out of the coat, you switch the dryer hose to the other hand and blow it all the way it should go. You should see a little more spraying of water and dog hair as you do this. You keep repeating these two steps over and over until the coat is completely dry. You should be able to run your fingers through the coat and not feel any clammy moisture. Last step I do after finishing the rest of the dog is either spritz leave in conditioner or brush it over the top coat and let the dog down to the floor. He will shake it out and then I go over with a slicker to smooth the coat back down so the jacket is nice and tight around the dog's body.

Rest of the dog -

The head/face - I go over, doing exactly what I did with the body (blowing one way until no more splattering of water, and then the other way). But I do not blow directly in the dog's face (eyes, etc) and I hold the ears and maneuver so I never blow into their ears.

Neck, bib, belly, leg feathers, and trousers - I use my brush while blow drying straight down. Because the feathers are longer in these areas, you don't want to do a "circular" movement with the air or blow backwards too much, because you don't want tangles or bunchies. The hair in these areas you want them to flow smoothly straight down, so you blow straight down and use a pin brush to smooth it all out.

All of the above is how I learned from my dogs' breeders and then hanging out in the grooming area at shows and picking up tips and ideas from other people. Everyone does it a little different - including people who definitely take more time to build up body around the legs, shoulders, and head of their dogs - something I do not do or worry about.

If your dog has flippies and would normally have a smooth coat, drying as I describe above would help.

If a dog has a naturally wavy or even curly coat, you can do it all this way.... but not stress too much if there's waves still when you're done. At least I wouldn't.... there's exceptions, and generally taking a step back and eyeballing key areas and ensuring that flippies are not messing with the dog's outline or creating dips or angles you do not want.


----------



## Snowy (Feb 7, 2021)

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B09MRN4H6J/ref=cm_sw_r_api_i_P99AM757PZK4JGYV4023_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 

along with









Amazon.com : The Original Happy Hoodie for Dogs & Cats - Since 2008 - The Grooming and Force Drying Miracle Tool for Anxiety Relief & Calming Dogs - Large White : Pet Hoodies : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : The Original Happy Hoodie for Dogs & Cats - Since 2008 - The Grooming and Force Drying Miracle Tool for Anxiety Relief & Calming Dogs - Large White : Pet Hoodies : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Snowy is a little scared of the dryer but treats does the trick


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Snowy said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B09MRN4H6J/ref=cm_sw_r_api_i_P99AM757PZK4JGYV4023_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> along with
> 
> ...


This is fine, but you will need to blow dry around the ears and neck. These are the thick areas with skin folds (around the neck) where yeast fungis loves to grow. Blasting with a dryer is a must need, just as thoroughly washing around the area every once in a while if you have a dog that loves swimming, etc.


----------



## Aly2015 (Jan 26, 2021)

Megora said:


> It really isn't that complicated.
> 
> If your dog has a spay/neuter coat or is older and doesn't shake himself out as well as he did as a young dog, it is probably very helpful to first go over the dog with a towel to get as much of the excess water out of his coat before you get him up on the table.
> 
> ...


This is perfect, thank you! I will be referring to this whenever my blow dryer arrives and I put it to its first use  
I definitely use my own tub with a handheld nozzle, but in warm weather I often use a hose and move bathing to the outdoors. Gives me a break from cleaning my tub from all the wet dog hair lol. 

My older golden has always had a pretty straight coat, but after being neutered last year it has more curls and waves to it now. I’m guessing I won’t be able to totally change that, but I would like to try! 

Thanks again for your detailed response- I will be making use of all this


----------



## Snowy (Feb 7, 2021)

Megora said:


> This is fine, but you will need to blow dry around the ears and neck. These are the thick areas with skin folds (around the neck) where yeast fungis loves to grow. Blasting with a dryer is a must need, just as thoroughly washing around the area every once in a while if you have a dog that loves swimming, etc.


Thank you never thought about it..will blow dry around neck and head ..great stuff here. thanks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

derfasd said:


> Try to find a hair dryer with a silencer or one that is quiet and not too powerful.


I guarantee that there are no force dryers with a "silencer" (it's not a gun). And if it's not powerful, then you are going to be drying for hours and leaving the job unfinished (coat will still be damp). Most force dryers will get the dog dry in about a 1/2 hour. 



derfasd said:


> After drying, don't forget to comb out the coat and any hair tangles you find. Any unnatural drying makes dogs' coats straighter, so you won't see curls.


While drying - it's ideal to brush then. Brush feathers/bib/trousers straight down so they do not tangle while you are drying.



derfasd said:


> I love the curls on my dog's belly and under his paws.


Oddly, have never seen curls on a golden's belly. Waves, yes.... curls, no.

And anything under the paws should get trimmed off, otherwise you will have the dog picking up tree sap or other gunk and that leads to them chewing their feet.


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Get one of those microfiber dog towels that wraps around the dog and velcros in place. It decreases the drying time considerably and works well with the solar option. We noticed where the towel wraps, the coat dries pretty straight, but where it doesn't reach on her butt, it looks like she had a bad hair day. A kind of attractive look actually.


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Duplicate post


----------

